# .894 back to the upgrade path?



## twj498 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have waited for the dust to settle a bit in regard to the different methods of returning to the update path. What is the best method to return from the .894 leak back to the .893 upgrade path? I haven't seen a whole lot info pertaining to the .894 leak. Is there any issues in using one method over the other? Rooted and 894. I apologize if this was covered in a previous thread. If do can someone point me in the right direction?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## twj498 (Dec 26, 2011)

A little help here.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

backup phone apps however you wish.

get 55893 fxz with nocdt fail xml and apply with rsdlite

boot phone enable usb dev and non market apps install

run rota893.zip to root

appl 901 update or restore phone apps.

restore phone apps

done.

BBB
Squares suck.


----------



## twj498 (Dec 26, 2011)

BBB, are there any know issues to be aware of coming from this build and using this method? I want to be sure I am totally prepared for any and all surprises. Thanks for your response!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

